

Why I'm finally dumping Ubuntu and switching to a Mac - mariusandra
http://mariusandra.com/blog/2012/07/why-im-finally-dumping-ubuntu-and-switching-to-a-mac/

======
confutio
That is why I still beleive open-sourced, non-profit organizations will never
be able to compete with the major powerhouses. Apple and Microsoft have the
resources gained from charging high prices for their products to be able to
constantly innovate and perfect their products. Ubuntu is an operating system
built on the free time of developers, that does not receive the complete
attention needed of a full fledged product. Ubuntu will have to change it's
philosophy to be able to compete with the big powers.

~~~
laaph
There are numerous counter examples of open source software that successfully
competes or dominates the competition. While Ubuntu may be a victim of its
philosophy, the little you say does not convince me when Mozilla, Apache,
WordPress, and even the linux derivative Android are if not #1 in their
fields, at least impressive competitors. Of these I think only Android is run
by a non-profit organization.

------
gizmo686
Until you run into another small annoyance on your mac (or system of choice)

I switched to linux because when something annoys me, it is much more likely I
will be able to fix it.

